# Chicago at Cleveland (2/23/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET


The Cavaliers need to defend the home court by making a good effort to control the boards. The Bulls have the personnel to dominate the glass if Cleveland doesn’t box out and take their rebounding seriously. Ben Gordon is in the mold of those speedy, shifty guards that always gives Cleveland trouble. Since he has been Mr. 4th quarter lately, Silas has to keep an eye for late scoring explosions. The first time these teams met, Cleveland won the game big but in the second meeting, the Bulls blew the Cavaliers away. But unlike the previous games, this third match up shouldn’t be a blow out either way. This game should be a hard fought, competitive game until the final horn.










Don’t look now Cleveland but the seedings in the playoffs are changing.

*------------------*

*Cavs notes: Varejao's return slated for early March*

Here is an article with a bit of good news. This Cavaliers team needs to get healthy because depth is a concern right now, especially on nights when Traylor struggles and there is no other productive big body to turn to.


----------



## Kay-Jay (Feb 21, 2005)

im really impressed by the bulls but i think that cleveland pulls out of this one with a win


----------



## thunder_3918 (Jan 15, 2005)

Cleveland has to get off to a good start and actually play some b-ball in the third quarter to win this one.


----------



## Kay-Jay (Feb 21, 2005)

i agree they definitly need to start off early


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If it's close in the 4th, I don't know how the Cavs are going to stop Ben Gordon.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> If it's close in the 4th, I don't know how the Cavs are going to stop Ben Gordon.


 Maybe we'll put McInnis on him


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Maybe we'll put McInnis on him


:laugh:

The Cavs are gonna have to come out firing, get an early lead and try not to let Chicago get on scoring runs, and when they do Silas will have to try and do something about it before it is too late.
The player I am most worried about is Ben Gordon, as futuristxen said if it's close in the 4th we are going to have trouble stopping him.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Maybe we'll put McInnis on him


As bad a defender McInnis is, just stick Snow on him. Snow is actually a great defender.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> As bad a defender McInnis is, just stick Snow on him. Snow is actually a great defender.


Unfortunately if we do that, the Bulls coaching staff will undoubtedly leave Snow open down the stretch and trap Lebron/Z. He has yet to consistently knock down the open jumper this season, and the Snow/Jmac backcourt combination has cost us a couple games already.

We need to have a 10-12 pt lead going into the 4th quarter of this game, a strong start is gonna be pivotal.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Silas says Cavs ready for second half*



> Injury updates:
> 
> The Cavs got good news on the injury front Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I can't wait to see Anderson back in the swing of things. His presence has been very much missed.


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

Halftime:
Cleveland - 43
Chicago - 37

Looks like Bron, McInnis and Z have been playing well so far.
Hopefully they'll keep it up in the second half.


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

After only scoring 1 point in the 1st half Ben Gordon is starting to turn it up now, he had 7 in the 3rd and he already has 7 points in the 4th after 2 1/2 minutes.
If we can't stop him hopefully Z and Bron can at least match his scoring.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ben did really pick it up and he's a true soldier. The Bulls, like many over teams this season, threw the zone at the Cavaliers. I'm glad the team didn't crumble after being frustrated by that tactic for a bit.

*Boxscore: Cleveland 100, Chicago 91*

Before the game, I heard one person say "Z and Bron could combine for more than 50 points tonight" and they sure enough did. At one point, it was essentially two-man basketball.


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Before the game, I heard one person say "Z and Bron could combine for more than 50 points tonight" and they sure enough did. At one point, it was essentially two-man basketball.


:yes:
Between them they scored 41 out of the Cavs 57 second half points, and when Ben Gordon started to get hot they stepped up and won the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm surprised that more teams don't throw this at us more consistently. Our only real zone buster is of all people Z. 

He's has been playing outstanding since he was named an All-Star


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

LeBron just makes me want to...

:biggrin: :yes: :rock:  :king: :makeout: :jawdrop: :usa: :bbanana: :wlift: :kiss: :whofarted  :whoknows: nfire: :cheers: :clap: :drool: :headbang: :greatjob: :djparty: :woot: :worship:


----------

